# "Bond" Casio AE1200: An Appreciation



## spacetimefabric

This is a cross-forum posting from my review over at the f71 Affordables forum, as I feel the digital forum may find some interest in it, as well.

*The Casio AE1200WHD*










At first sight, this watch has given me delight. It has a squarish shape, similar to the calculator watches from years back. I love the tiny LCD world map and the analog hands circle. Right above the circle is a mute indicator that comes in handy, at times. The main time display is large enough for easy reading, and I appreciate that it has an irregular geometric shape, versus being simply rectangular. It's not a new release, as it appears to have come out sometime in 2012, but the look of it is timeless.

Also part of its throw-back appeal, this watch may also bring to mind the coveted James Bond watch from Octopussy, the Seiko G757.









Photo from the Watches in Movies site:
Octopussy (1983)

Blasphemous as it sounds, I feel that I actually like the Casio's look better; that tiny world time map really sets it apart.

Instead of the unpronounceable model name, I'm going to call this one, the *"Casio Royale."*

*Case and Bracelet
*The bracelet is serviceable stainless steel on the light-weight side, which I feel is appropriate for the watch. The links took me some time to adjust to size, using a board pin and a watchmaker's hammer.

But never mind the bracelet. Unlike many Casios, this watch has standard-size lugs, meaning that instead of having to tolerate Casio's usually sub-par, aesthetically deficient straps, you can install your own. The width of the lug is 18mm; the bracelet it came with measures about 24mm across at the end-links and tapers back down to 18mm.

With this welcomed freedom, I tried a few different 18mm straps on it:



















Not bad, right?

What's disappointing, however, is the case for the watch, which, unlike the strap, is not stainless steel, but some kind of softer resin in metallic silver. If Casio were to have given it an actual stainless steel case, not just the bracelet, and priced it accordingly, I'd have been glad to have paid higher.

With this resin case, in the process of changing straps, I've noticed that it is pretty scratchable, so one has to take good care during strap switches. The good thing is that loss of the metallic silver can be easily remedied with a Krylon metallic paint pen.










From my look-around, this watch appears to also come in other colors:
Black
Black with gold screen/green map
Black with olive grey accents
Olive grey with black accents

















(Stock photos from the internet)

I, personally, much prefer the silver metallic one.

*Crystal*
Unclear. Some sites list it as resin glass. Amazon says it is standard Casio mineral.
*
Water Resistance*
It's rated up to 100m, so this is one that I can maybe swim with and expect it to survive.

*Functions*
Not only is it a nice watch to glance at, the functions are also tremendously useful for me. It has the standard features, like the stopwatch, timer and alarms (5 alarms, no snooze), and anyone with friends, family or business abroad will appreciate the world time function. I have mine in 24-hour mode, as I can easily tell day/night around the world that way.

There's a screen for World Time that lets you move across different time zones. A vertical stripe shifts across the map to show you where you are. You can also set 3 additional cities you can scroll through on the home time-keeping screen. As you do this , the LCD analog hands display your home time.

Supposedly the batteries are set to last 10 years, if I don't destroy it first.

The light button causes the screen to be illuminated a cool old-school amber. Love it.










*Aesthetic Mod*
Why does my watch look different from the stock model? In an earlier discussion here about the watch, I came across someone mentioning being able to remove the "World TIme" and "Illuminator" lettering from the case. I thought it'd improve the look of the watch and proceeded to do so, as well, applying Naphtha with a brush and then polishing the lettering off with a toothpick, and, eventually, adding some toothpaste. If you decide to do it, be careful, and proceed at your own risk (and in a ventilated area).

Here goes:










That's better:









Referenced thread:
New Digital Affordable: Casio AE1200

*In Sum*
Currently, this watch can be had for less than $30. I think it's very much so worth it, whether you want to use it as a beater or as something to mix up your watch rotation. This one comes highly recommended from me, especially with its throw-back look. It's a joy to wear.

Alright, time to go on a secret mission. Long live the Queen.


----------



## Sedi

Nice review - thanks! I contemplated getting one, too - the standard black version. But I already got the AE-1000W with the same module so I never got one so far. I really like the symetrical LEDs - on the AE-1000 there's only one (it's brighter in real life than on my pic below but two LEDs always look better):


I never noticed the similarity to the "Bond" Seiko - cool info.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Icosahedron

What a fantastic watch, for the money anyway. 24 hr stopwatch, 24 hour timer, world time, current time displayed in all modes (I think); _and_ (ta-da) I can mute the buttons. So in a big meeting I can time the speech with the stopwatch without alerting everyone nearby.

And a nice retro look. I shall order one tomorrow. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Shademantis

I have this (2 versions) and prefer it over its predecessor for its dial layout. It is also less susceptible to shadowing on the display (ae-1000 dial is deeper and can sometimes experience funky mini shadows in certain lighting because of it).


----------



## Maine

Great post, thank you!

So I assume that the lettering you removed is simply inked on, not engraved in any way. You didn't have to smooth over any depressions left by the letters?

Also, I've googled "Naphtha", but I'm not sure what product in the UK this could be. Anyone know how to get this in the UK?


----------



## spacetimefabric

Thanks. 

Yes, the ink is simply painted on. It took a bit of soaking with a small brush, but after about 20-30 seconds of rubbing with a toothpick, it began to dissolve off.

Naphtha is a generic unbranded name. It's often used as a paint thinner, and your local hardware or home improvement store is likely to carry it.


----------



## BernardF

i also recently got an AE-1200, also because it reminded me of the Bond Seiko. I actually find the plastic/resin remarkably scratch-resistant in everyday use, maybe because it has such a smooth low-friction surface. What color is the plastic underneath the grey finish?

AFAIK, Naphtha is petroleum thinner. 

BTW, can i now join the Casio Royale Club?


----------



## Tsarli

BernardF said:


> What color is the plastic underneath the grey finish?


*White plastic*. :-| That's about the only negative I could think of about this and other current silver Casios.

Casio used *white plastic*. They could have used _silver_ plastic like Timex does or chrome plate it like the F91W but noooo, it had to be *white plastic*. I've seen enough beat up "silver" Casios to know that once that white plastic starts to show, it's not a pretty sight.


----------



## BernardF

Tsarli said:


> *White plastic*. :-| That's about the only negative I could think of about this and other current silver Casios.
> 
> Casio used *white plastic*. They could have used _silver_ plastic like Timex does or chrome plate it like the F91W but noooo, it had to be *white plastic*. I've seen enough beat up "silver" Casios to know that once that white plastic starts to show, it's not a pretty sight.


Yikes!!! I'd better stock up on silver Krylon....


----------



## xevious

I didn't buy the watch for that reason... the horribly cheap plastic of the casing. I held one in the store and it felt terribly light and not in a good way (unlike titanium). I passed. But I do have to say I like the display and it's old-school call back to the Seiko from Octopussy. Ah, the 70's... back when one could assign such movie titles and still be politically correct. I have no doubt some skanky production company made a ..... with that title. :-d


----------



## spacetimefabric

BernardF said:


> BTW, can i now join the Casio Royale Club?


Feel free to grab the badge!


----------



## spacetimefabric

Tsarli said:


> *White plastic*. :-| That's about the only negative I could think of about this and other current silver Casios.


I'd gladly have paid $10-20 more for this same watch with an actual steel case, to go with the bracelet. So far, I have yet to scratch it, but I have the Krylon metallic pen ready. For a watch that costs less than $25, I'm not going to sweat over it, though.


----------



## fenderjapan

spacetimefabric said:


> Feel free to grab the badge!


Can I too?!?!?!?!!

Sorry, childlike enthusiasm. I'll wait till I have mine in hand.


----------



## BernardF

spacetimefabric said:


> Feel free to grab the badge!


Thankee!! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleys

Got mine, in all it's 80s glory.

Bleys

PS. Any tips on how I can attach photos from my iPhone? Does tapatalk help with that?


----------



## Sedi

Bleys said:


> Got mine, in all it's 80s glory.
> 
> Bleys
> 
> PS. Any tips on how I can attach photos from my iPhone? Does tapatalk help with that?


Don't have an i-phone but I simply use photobucket (and abload.de) and copy the links into the text when surfing on my phone and using the "mobile" view. No need to use the attachment-feature of the forum software.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## gza526

Got mine. It is awesome. But can someone please show me how to remove some links to fit to my wrist?


----------



## spacetimefabric

Try watching this video. It's for a different watch, but it shows the same kind of metal Casio bracelet:
How To re-size the Metal Band on a Casio Wave Ceptor - YouTube


----------



## gza526

spacetimefabric said:


> Try watching this video. It's for a different watch, but it shows the same kind of metal Casio bracelet:
> How To re-size the Metal Band on a Casio Wave Ceptor - YouTube


Thanks for the video&#8230; I will try it out when I get home&#8230; I put a rubber strap on it temporarily, but i actually kinda like it&#8230; So I might just stay with the rubber strap&#8230; What do you guys think?


----------



## Etype65

Looks good on a black strap to me.

Casio Royale, thats a good one 

I've read about someone on Amazon, which experienced that when wearing the watch, it often switched to T2, T3 etc, due to the button hitting the hand, when he moved his hand. I'm wearing my watches loose, so I think I'd experience the same issue.

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Tsarli

Exact same experience. I have the all resin version and the involuntary time zone switching annoyed me a lot. One reason why mine gets little wrist time nowadays.

Sent from my Lumia 625 using Tapatalk


----------



## Etype65

Thank you - I was very tempted due to the look, and dispetie being a little skeptical about build quality, I almost hit the trigger. But now I skip it.


----------



## Tsarli

You're welcome. Actually I can (kinda) tolerate the involuntary time zone switching, it's the painted plastic body that's a deal breaker for me. Which is why I opted for the all resin version.

Sent from my Lumia 625 using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001

Joining the Casio Royale Club.


----------



## Lord Monocle

Finally picked up the black one after seeing all the talk here and on other sites. It's my first watch purchase in 3 years.

This thing is a timing MACHINE. 24 hour CDT settable to the second, time in all modes, etc...I wish this module came in a steel case and/or a G-Shock edition. I'd seriously be down for paying say, $75 for this watch in steel with a glass crystal.

Quick question though. The long rectangular window at 1 o'clock...does it ever display anything?

EDIT: apparently it displays "mute"


----------



## Sedi

I think it also displays "ALM" and "SIG".

cheers, Sedi


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh

Tsarli said:


> You're welcome. Actually I can (kinda) tolerate the involuntary time zone switching, it's the painted plastic body that's a deal breaker for me. Which is why I opted for the all resin version.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 625 using Tapatalk


I wish we could get something with the best of both worlds- a digital with a nice display flow & design like this, but with a quality case too, like seiko's sbpg's. Just not too much thought put into the layout on those seikos, and these casios are throwaways. Nice at first, and super useful, but once it starts wearing down to the silver/white plastic, they look horrible. Priced accordingly at least.

Just make some premium versions of some of these basic digitals with standard lug widths, in all metal. Unfortunately if you want quality from casio, you either have get a giant plastic g toy (I've been wearing a frog for the past decade that is perfect for me in every respect aside from the fact that it looks pretty ridiculous), or the edifice style that are imo a little ambitious about the level of sophistication they are capable of pulling off.


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Just got mine delivered today inspired by this thread. 
Love it !


----------



## pegase747

HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> I wish we could get something with the best of both worlds- a digital with a nice display flow & design like this, but with a quality case too, like seiko's sbpg's. Just not too much thought put into the layout on those seikos, and these casios are throwaways. Nice at first, and super useful, but once it starts wearing down to the silver/white plastic, they look horrible. Priced accordingly at least.
> 
> Just make some premium versions of some of these basic digitals with standard lug widths, in all metal. Unfortunately if you want quality from casio, you either have get a giant plastic g toy (I've been wearing a frog for the past decade that is perfect for me in every respect aside from the fact that it looks pretty ridiculous), or the edifice style that are imo a little ambitious about the level of sophistication they are capable of pulling off.


This is why I have ordered the older model AE-1000W, which has a better (i.e. not square ) case with proper buttons, which limits the risk of unvolontarily pressing the buttons.

Now you are opening a nice door here, anyone out there with the ability of machining metal cases that could be used to receive casio modules ???

It would be ideal to have a nice steel or titanium cased watch with a proper bracelet or at least standard 20/22mm lugs to receive any kind of straps.

Sometimes we chose a Casio because of the functions but compromising on the case design. Rarely you will have a great module with a great case design. Did not happend to me, and that is why I install the prg-200 module in the prg-250 case, because I loved this module, but couldn't stand the prg-240 style case, and found the prg-200 case too prone to damage. The PRG-260 would have been perefect if not for that crazy shiny bezel...

I dream of an AE-1000W or AE-1200W in a Bertucci G-1T Durato style...

As for the Edifice series, I just can't stand them....

Anyway, food for thoughts...
Cheers Pierre


----------



## Sedi

Still plastic but at least with mineral crystal and protected buttons is the AE-2000W. And I think the top part of the case is actually steel not coated plastic - the rest of the watch is the usual plastic case with steel back however - sadly it lacks the nice worldmap on the display - the rest of the features is exactly the same:








AE-2000W-1AV - Watches - CASIO

cheers, Sedi


----------



## gabor7676

vanilla.coffee said:


> Just got mine delivered today inspired by this thread.
> Love it !


Hi,, where can I buy original this type watch? I did see on ebay,, they are all original,like new with tags?


----------



## Sedi

gabor7676 said:


> Hi,, where can I buy original this type watch? I did see on ebay,, they are all original,like new with tags?


I'm pretty certain there are no fakes of this watch so you can buy then anywhere you find one.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Mr Larsen

Sedi said:


> Still plastic but at least with mineral crystal and protected buttons is the AE-2000W. And I think the top part of the case is actually steel not coated plastic - the rest of the watch is the usual plastic case with steel back however - sadly it lacks the nice worldmap on the display - the rest of the features is exactly the same:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE-2000W-1AV - Watches - CASIO
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Hi... You can also get with the WorldMap |>. But to me, i think the 1200 look better


----------



## Sivart444

Ordered myself one last week to wear for sports/travel! Getting very excited about it.

I've got a couple questions though.

1. I ordered the black resin model - will removing the lettering on the case be as simple as in the OP?
2. Has anyone put a black NATO strap on theirs? I am thinking Black with PVD Black hardware

Cheers,

Travis


----------



## Sedi

Mr Larsen said:


> Hi... You can also get with the WorldMap |>. But to me, i think the 1200 look better


That is the AE-1000 however - no mineral crystal and no protected buttons. And the silver bezel is only painted plastic.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## windows95

Got one of these the other day, thanks to the op & others for link removal & cleaning, I used brake cleaner with cotton buds, lettering rubs off ok, no damage.


----------



## fenderjapan

windows95 said:


> Got one of these the other day, thanks to the op & others for link removal & cleaning, I used brake cleaner with cotton buds, lettering rubs off ok, no damage.


This watch goes great with Windows 95. And Windows 3.1


----------



## Rocat

fenderjapan said:


> This watch goes great with Windows 95. And Windows 3.1


I was thinking more like DOS. LOL

Just kidding.

It is a great looking watch but alas it is painted plastic. I still may get it one day because it has tons O' useful features.


----------



## Drudge

I've had mine for a couple days now...its a fun little watch:


----------



## Timestop74

I also got one of these after seeing this thread. Someone called it a timing powerhouse. Indeed it is. I like how you can still tell the time when the chrono function is on (although you'll probably have to squint to read it). I like the lightness. Yeah, metal would be nice but it's soooooo light. I got the metal bracelet which I thought might pull my arm hairs but it doesn't. I'll probably get another one (black rubber with the amber displays) and plunder the strap off it. Overall the feature set and look of this meets all of my needs. If I didn't have a sentimental attachment for a timex ironman I had as my first watch as a kid this would be the go to watch for everything. Excellent value and if i don't look too closely the paint of the plastic is a pretty darn good match for stainless steel. Now to get enough nerve to put paint thinner on it to remove the words....


----------



## sci

Joining the club  I have 24 years experience with simple plastic F-91W which is still running strong, so the black unpainted case was not a show-stopper for me:


----------



## Trandy

I've got the green variant....it's one of my favorite grab 'n go watches:


----------



## Rocat

You will like that one. Loud alarms clear display, and a fourth button. lol

Joking aside, it's a great grab and go watch. I have the AE1200-3B and a AE-1300-8.



sci said:


> Joining the club  I have 24 years experience with simple plastic F-91W which is still running strong, so the black unpainted case was not a show-stopper for me:
> View attachment 2175426


----------



## jklfafa

Joining the club, not a normal Quartz guy, but can't resist a world traveler


----------



## Ananta

Cheap thrills.

Any strap recommendations? Can't stand the cheap rattly bracelet.


----------



## dsnye




----------



## Capt Obvious

Bleys said:


> Got mine, in all it's 80s glory.
> 
> Bleys
> 
> PS. Any tips on how I can attach photos from my iPhone? Does tapatalk help with that?


I do not have an Iphonr either. I do have an android but I imagine the procedure to be similar.

For android using tapatalk when you are writing a post, hit the arrow looking thing near the top of the left side of your keyboard. You should then see a row like this







. From there hit the camera.

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

I have one of these watches. I have quite an extensive vintage digital watch collection, but have a few modern ones including the AE1200 which combines some of my favourite functions into a single watch.


----------



## Capt Obvious

I originally bought mine because of the thread on F71. I just can't decide if I prefer the AE1000 or AE1200.

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## kostependrhs

I got my AE1200 two years ago and still cant decide if i like it or not! I do not wear it a lot. Almost never. Too big and fat on my wrist.
Imho a digital square watch does not look good if exceeds 37mm wide. AE1200 is too big and fat to be considered as elegant.

But i do like the overall looks and functionality. The backlight too. I wish it was 36mm wide and designed like the 80s digital watches. Now it looks just like a pillow, like an inflated 80s watch.

If this watch as is, was made of stainless steel, a screwback, radio controlled and sold for less than 100€, it would be a best seller, leaving modern digital seikos far behind.


----------



## Rocat

kostependrhs said:


> I got my AE1200 two years ago and still cant decide if i like it or not! I do not wear it a lot. Almost never. Too big and fat on my wrist.
> Imho a digital square watch does not look good if exceeds 37mm wide. AE1200 is too big and fat to be considered as elegant.
> 
> But i do like the overall looks and functionality. The backlight too. I wish it was 36mm wide and designed like the 80s digital watches. Now it looks just like a pillow, like an inflated 80s watch.
> 
> If this watch as is, was made of stainless steel, a screwback, radio controlled and sold for less than 100€, it would be a best seller, leaving modern digital seikos far behind.


You want this one. 34mm wide, 39mm lug to lug, and 9.6mm thick. 
A500WA-1 - Casual, Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog Wrist, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.
I took a look at it at the store and the alarms are loud. It is not a steel case but it still looks nice for what it is. The lcd face is much cleaner than the AE-1200 series


----------



## kostependrhs

Rocat said:


> You want this one. 34mm wide, 39mm lug to lug, and 9.6mm thick.
> A500WA-1 - Casual, Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog Wrist, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.
> I took a look at it at the store and the alarms are loud. It is not a steel case but it still looks nice for what it is. The lcd face is much cleaner than the AE-1200 series


Thanks for the reply!
Oh yes (sigh)... The A500 looks fine indeed. And i like it much more than the 1200. I tried it on my wrist and looks good (its a little thick though).
Didnt got it only because of the chrome plated case... I ve noticed that chrome plating on plastic cases, tends to fall apart in pieces after a while.
Painted cases (like the one of the AE1200) with a little care, can last much longer without looking awful.


----------



## City74

Wow....looks like I am gonna end up having 3 Casios after reading this thread and seeing this watch. Thanks a lot


----------



## lildrgn

I wear this watch nightly to bed. I find my nightstand at a weird angle to my head when sleeping and without my contacts in, my clock is near impossible to see. Having this watch on at night lets me see the time at a push of a button. Plus, it gets the love it deserves without taking another watch out of the rotation.


----------



## thirstyturtle

Just ordered a black one...plan on trimming a 20mm Nato to fit, will post pics when I do 

Edit: found it locally at Walmart for $3 less than Amazon so I cancelled the order and I'm going to pick it up today instead


----------



## thirstyturtle

Picked the watch up from Walmart, only paid $17 and so far I'm loving all of the features.

I managed to squeeze a 20mm Perlon strap on without modification:


















I think I'll probably order a leather strap for it as well, does anyone know if you can order a 20mm strap that's 18mm at the lugs?

Edit: I ordered a 22mm leather strap and I plan on "notching" the ends to make it fit. Bond would approve of leather right?


----------



## computer_freak

Rocat said:


> You want this one. 34mm wide, 39mm lug to lug, and 9.6mm thick.
> A500WA-1 - Casual, Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog Wrist, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.
> I took a look at it at the store and the alarms are loud. It is not a steel case but it still looks nice for what it is. The lcd face is much cleaner than the AE-1200 series


I like this one. Most of these retro looking Casio's have a very simple three-button module with limited features. An AE1200 module in a retro case sounds like perfection.


----------



## mofa

I also own a Casio AE-1200. I decided to buy the black version because I am not too fond of painted or chromed resin. In my view, the appearance and dimensions of the watch are great. I also like the old-school amber LED lighting. It is a pity that Casio does not use stainless steel cases for their digital watches anymore.


----------



## mofa

In the interim, I have blacked out the watch, i.e. removed the writing on the case. I quite like the result, as the watch looks a bit cleaner now. A true "no-nonsense" watch for less than EUR 30.00.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

I think that improves the looks - definitely more "Bond".


mofa said:


> In the interim, I have blacked out the watch, i.e. removed the writing on the case. I quite like the result, as the watch looks a bit cleaner now. A true "no-nonsense" watch for less than EUR 30.00.
> 
> View attachment 4755506


----------



## thirstyturtle

Still loving this watch after several months. Wear it a ton around the house and when working in my car or in the yard. I cut down the strap a little as it wrapped nearly all the way back around to the face on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj

I just purchased a silver one on eBay for $15.92 shipped! Great price, so if any of you guys are interseted, here's a link:
AE 1200WHD 1AV AE1200WHD Casio Alarm Digital World Time Watch | eBay


----------



## W4TcHmA5t3R42O




----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj

the beast has arrived!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Pardon the cross-post in F71 but here is my newly modded Casio Royale! It is a scrubbed Casio AE-1200WD-1A case containing the guts and scrubbed plate of the WH-1B variant (with the amber screen and green world map). The four moulded rivets around the digital dial are highlighted with silver Sharpie. The folded link bracelet band is replaced by a solid link Hadley-Roma oyster bracelet. Because the new bracelet came with a safety clasp and the inner link width is narrower, I was unable to reuse the Casio clasp which is the only thing missing from the original plan. Without further ado, presenting the Casio Royale with Cheese! (...at least that's what I call it. I know it is a mouthful.)


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I will probably cross-post this on the WRUW thread but here is my slightly modded Casio AE-1200WH.

I scrubbed the case and plate and the moulded rivets in both were painted with a silver Sharpie. It is on a genuine Casio 70621707 replacement band but I had to trim the 20mm ends down to 18mm. (I did a sloppy job of it, too!) Not pictured is the silver buckle that compliments the pushers nicely.

I will come up with a silly nickname for this mod variant at some point. (I am still proud of my 'Casio Royale with Cheese.')


----------



## Vornwend

Ordered one today!


----------



## tobiasvl

Got mine yesterday! The silver version, which actually looks kinda classy in its own way. Then I spent all evening resizing the bracelet. Some of the pins were stuck or something. It wears surprisingly small for its size (I have tiny 6.5" wrists, but I think it looks great). The weight certainly helps! I feel like a cold war spy from a John le Carré novel, haha. Love the amber light.


----------



## kosio

Also ordered one last week. It arrived day before yesterday.
I've chosen the green variant with green nylon strap because of the 'camouflage' look b-)


----------



## Valdore

Icosahedron said:


> What a fantastic watch, for the money anyway. 24 hr stopwatch, 24 hour timer, world time, current time displayed in all modes (I think); _and_ (ta-da) I can mute the buttons. So in a big meeting I can time the speech with the stopwatch without alerting everyone nearby.
> 
> And a nice retro look. I shall order one tomorrow. Thanks for the tip.


The mute button is very important for Bond cause when he is in covet spy operations, he can't alert anyone by having his watch sound off. It's ingenious and ideal for all the Bond lovers such as myself.

I been trying to obtain this watch for quite awhile and still trying. If anyone can let the way for me, i would appreciate it dearly.

Cheers!


----------



## kosio

You can just buy them on eBay.


----------



## timeisnow

Currently I have no digital watch in my collection but I think I need one and this one might be just the one to get 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## deckeda

Here's my 'Royale (with cheese)


----------



## xevious

deckeda said:


> Here's my 'Royale (with cheese)


That does look better, but you could introduce the matte finish again on the black plastic dial surround by following up with some micromesh.


----------



## Leandro AR

I've bought mine in 2019 for less than $25, only because of my being a cheap Bond-fan that would not buy the Seiko, and had it sitting in a drawer until last week, when I finally decided to wear it. In just a few days I realised this is much more than a cheap watch. It is a very interesting option and it's really good looking. Today I've decided to remove the outer letters (with non-acetone nail polish remover) and it looks even smarter. I really like it now!!!


----------



## sbena

Mine says hello:










Out of all my watches this is my sons favorite watch.


----------



## Nazarene

xevious said:


> I didn't buy the watch for that reason... the horribly cheap plastic of the casing. I held one in the store and it felt terribly light and not in a good way (unlike titanium). I passed. But I do have to say I like the display and it's old-school call back to the Seiko from Octopussy. Ah, the 70's... back when one could assign such movie titles and still be politically correct. I have no doubt some skanky production company made a ..... with that title. :-d


The 70’s were the good old days. Octopussy is one of my favorite movies. The AE1200 is one of my watches that I wear in rotation with all my other Casio watches.


----------

